
Fastest web dev tech for absolute beginner - jwhubert91
I&#x27;m a novice developer who&#x27;s built basic websites before (years ago) and a few iOS apps in Swift 2 (also years ago). I have 2 basic web app ideas that I&#x27;d like to make in the next 30 days. Which technology should I choose to learn? People are really opinionated about JS vs RoR vs Python with Flask- but I&#x27;m trying to just figure out the fastest way to throw up a few web apps, starting from basically zero knowledge.
Thanks and anything helps!
======
jwbwater
Any main stream technology stack will work. The best one to use is the one you
already know the most about. Another way to choose and a good way to get up
and running quickly is to look for online courses about building web apps. I
can recommend Nick Janetakis's course "Building a SaaS webapp with Flask."
There are probably similar courses for Node, Ruby, .NET, etc., this is simply
the one with which I am familiar.

